# Old Farm Equipment



## jcdeboever (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (Mar 4, 2016)

Case 60; very nice!  Might be worth dopping the contrast a hair however.


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 4, 2016)

Vary Cool


----------



## John Hunt (Mar 5, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice! I agree with John about the contrast though.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Case 60; very nice!  Might be worth dopping the contrast a hair however.





Dagwood56 said:


> Nice! I agree with John about the contrast though.



Better?


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 5, 2016)

Flywheelers club in Boyne Falls?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2016)

Warhorse said:


> Flywheelers club in Boyne Falls?


Tractor show in Mason, MI. 2015

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannylightning (Mar 5, 2016)

Great photo man... 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 5, 2016)

You dudes in Michigan have all the fun.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 5, 2016)

Very nice photo!


----------



## maxondrums (Mar 5, 2016)

Very cool.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Case 60; very nice!  Might be worth dopping the contrast a hair however.
> ...


yep!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> You dudes in Michigan have all the fun.


Mehhh... just come north.  If you're good, I'll even let you blow the whistle!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2016)

John Hunt said:


> Well done!





Dagwood56 said:


> Nice! I agree with John about the contrast though.





dannylightning said:


> Great photo man...
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk





annamaria said:


> Very nice photo!





maxondrums said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk





tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Thank you all.


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 7, 2016)

Those old steam tractors are getting far and few between these days! 
Great shot!


----------

